#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  تفاوت تکنولوژی تابشی با تکنولوژی hot air در دستگاههای bga

## Mahmoodi

تفاوت تکنولوژی تابشی با تکنولوژی hot air در دستگاههای bga

----------

*ahmad_janson*,*aliabas*,*amen*,*DeDe*,*gadraj*,*majidhossein*,*optical*,*ramintkh*,*yx700*,*تاج*,*علی علی دادی*,*مهندس شهنوازی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Mahmoodi

مقایسه دستگاههای bga  چینی موجود در بازار و دستگاههای ارسا المانی و دستگاههای مونتاژ شرکت شهاب

----------

*aliabas*,*amen*,*DeDe*,*gadraj*,*hamedcrazy*,*optical*,*yx700*,*تاج*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## arya0098

کی قیمت BGAشرکت شهاب را میدانه؟

----------

*optical*

----------


## Mahmoodi

سلام
چند روزی صبر کنید قیمت ها با تخفیف ويژه را اعلام خواهم کرد

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*optical*

----------


## kian2137

لطفا قیمت روز رو اعلام کنید .

----------

